# YDT NIGHT DIVE



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Tomorrow Night (Friday Night - Sept 3rd) the Reel Easy will be conducting a night dive on the YDT Navy Dive Tenders... The Dock time is 5:30 with a 6:00 departure. The boat is a 46 Newton... It is fully loaded with A/C, Sat radio and TV, LED bottom lights, and much more.The cost of the trip is $100.00!!! You can't beat that for a mid-shore night dive.Everything is looking good for tomorrow night and the vis has been great. So if your interested give the Dive Pros a call at 850-456-8845, but hurry it's filling up fast.

http://www.reeleazy.com/

http://www.florida-divepros.com/

:usaflag


----------

